# What to Do when arrive KL?



## moommind (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi guys ,

I'm really confused about tons of information I read regarding , WHAT To DO WHEN ARRIVE KL INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT ? 

I read that I and my family can get tourist Visa easily for 90 days and we will pay for each 6 $ it seems nice till now , but some people in other forums said that we have to pay also something called as Security Bond and it cost 1500 RM , 359 $ and it is as insurance .
are this real or false information . and if there are more information and details regarding this point let me now about it in advance .

Best Regards 
Tareq


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

That security bond is false information AFAIK. When I arrived in Malaysia all i had to pay for was the visa which I applied at the embassy at my country (India) before I arrived. 

Maybe it's different for your country? Which country r you from


----------



## moommind (Oct 29, 2016)

Hi jkceau ,
Thanks for your reply , I wish it will work with me also that I'm originally from Egypt .
where I can get exact information and one more question are it is difficult to find job in Malaysia ?


----------



## jlceau (Nov 12, 2016)

Generally it is very tough to find a job here. Because employers don't want to sponsor a visa.

It will be easier if you have an in-demand skill that is currently in shortage. E.g. Programming in Ruby or Python.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

i all, 

I need some help to file income tax returns (ITR) in Malaysia as I am not residing over there. 

I work for two years and my tax salary is below than the tax bracket. So I need to know few things. 

1. How i can create Ez Hasil account login as I don't have regisrstion pin which is required for the first time. 
2. On first time Ez Hasil login page, They also need identification document, which will be passport in my case as I live temporary for two years on visa. 

I urgently need the help to fix this issue. 
Looking forward to hear from all.


----------



## mhelmi (Jun 8, 2017)

hi uqmraza,

u should call 1-800-88-5436 (LHDN) for more info.



uqmraza2 said:


> i all,
> 
> I need some help to file income tax returns (ITR) in Malaysia as I am not residing over there.
> 
> ...


----------

